# New format has no more NCEES pencil?



## iwire (May 28, 2014)

When I took mine (EIT) it has pencil (one expensive pencil)...does the new format still give out pencil? lol


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

I don't think it does. I think you get a small dry erase board with pen.


----------



## Real_McCoy (May 29, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-n1Zzh0NnM&amp;index=4&amp;list=PLiZ0hjHNi9jzR8RW69ndkjIgH8bzj0ew-

Watch the video from the NCEES Youtube page.


----------



## iwire (May 29, 2014)

this is not good for the future people won't get that expensive pencil


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

iwire said:


> this is not good for the future people won't get that expensive pencil


I took the paper FE in Oct 2013 and they collected the pencils. I was too scared to steal it.


----------



## iwire (May 29, 2014)

matt267 said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > this is not good for the future people won't get that expensive pencil
> ...


You should...why not ..you paid for it


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2014)

iwire said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > iwire said:
> ...


I was just happy the day was done


----------



## iwire (May 30, 2014)

matt267 said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


Ya...i know that feeling when I took mine.., this Computer based crap take away the most sacred thing in the whole PE/EIT tests..the pencil! ...what you going to do like him 

ptatohed Certs


----------



## matt267 PE (May 30, 2014)

iwire, you planning on framing your pencil and certificate?


----------



## iwire (May 30, 2014)

matt267 said:


> iwire, you planning on framing your pencil and certificate?


hahha hell ya...when I received the PE cert..but I don't think will received mine till like Sep...Maryland


----------



## matt267 PE (May 30, 2014)

Nice.

Post pics when you're done.


----------



## iwire (Jun 1, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Post pics when you're done.


definitely but I won't get my cert till like Sep when they invite newly PE passer to the PE event to recruit them to join the society


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 1, 2014)

And congrats on passing!


----------

